# Buffalo Sauce........



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Looking for everyone's favorite buffalo sauce. Not looking to spend an hour on the shitter or compete in the local firehouse chili competition. Keep it simple and store bought if possible.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

There you go Sniper...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Here we go again..


 ?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

This reminds me of my favorite joke:

What do you call a herd of masturbating cattle?
Beef Stroganoff.

Hahahahahaaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> I like the kind that's made from real buffalo.


like this?


----------



## Chief Wiggins (Oct 16, 2006)

Sniper said:


> like this?


Wildlife shrimpin'?? That is one funny ass photo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

mtc said:


> Then if you want to burn your rectal tissues, you can add various amounts of ground cayene pepper.


And who doesn't enjoy a good rectal tissue burning?


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

ketchup, grape jelly, brown sugar, mustard and tabasco, sound awful but really is good.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

+1 on Texas Petes


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

1 cup melted unsalted butter 1 cup Franks Red Hot. That's it. If you want to kick it up a notch add some red pepper flakes or ground cayenne. Cook up the wings, fry or bake, coat with sauce and serve. Taste great and no case of Colon Blow. Use Daves Insanity Sauce if you want to die the next day


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

COLON BLOW!!!! :L:
I love that....


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

+1 on Franks. It adds heat to taste, and it doesn't burn your mouth or your ass.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Tuna said:


> 1 cup melted unsalted butter 1 cup Franks Red Hot. That's it. If you want to kick it up a notch add some red pepper flakes or ground cayenne. Cook up the wings, fry or bake, coat with sauce and serve. Taste great and no case of Colon Blow. Use Daves Insanity Sauce if you want to die the next day


You got that recipe right off the back of the bottle didn't you. Franks is good stuff and you can buy it by the gallon.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

First, catch buffalo
Second, Puree


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

I vote for Franks, loaded my eggs up this morning with it


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I have never tried this, but i see it all the time in Brad's deil in Hudson. Next time I am going to grab a bottle just to have it.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sniper said:


> like this?


WTF!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Now THAT'S Colon Blow!!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

new guy said:


> You got that recipe right off the back of the bottle didn't you. Franks is good stuff and you can buy it by the gallon.


Never read the bottle, stole the recipe from a friend but now I'll look for it.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Tuna said:


> Never read the bottle, stole the recipe from a friend but now I'll look for it.


It's pretty much the same recipe. I use a little more hot sauce and a little less butter instead of the pepper and it's always a crowd pleaser.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

You have to go with Franks Red Hot *Buffalo Wing Sauce, *its seperate from regular Franks.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Tuna said:


> Taste great and no case of Colon Blow.


Thats a classic:http://www.hulu.com/watch/10304/saturday-night-live-colon-blow

I have raved on here before about the place but Buffalo Wild Wings has all wing places beat, IMO. The chain is slowly making they're way up the northeast (one in Hadley, Ma - a couple stores in Ct). You can buy sauces online. I have tried them all and my favorite believe it or not is MILD. It is plenty spicy and tasty.

https://www.costore.com/BuffaloWildWings/productthumbnails.asp


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies.......


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Anchor Bar Sauce. It doesn't get any better than the place that invented the stuff.
https://secure.vonostingroup.com/Me...een=CTGY&Store_Code=ABNY&Category_Code=AB-SAU

The Suicide is pretty good; very peppery, but stands up to it's name.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Anchor Bar Sauce. It doesn't get any better than the place that invented the stuff.
> https://secure.vonostingroup.com/Me...een=CTGY&Store_Code=ABNY&Category_Code=AB-SAU
> 
> The Suicide is pretty good; very peppery, but stands up to it's name.


Didn't I recently see that on the Food Network?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

5-0 said:


> Didn't I recently see that on the Food Network?


I went there at the end of December and had about 40 wings at the bar, wallowing my sorrows in pints of Blue Moon after the Jets lost and the Pats missed playoff bid--all before I walked back to 5 blocks to my hotel sh*tfaced in the sub-zero windchill. I've never had so much fun.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sniper said:


> Thanks for all your replies.......


Did you find out yet that Buffaloes don't give sauce?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Obie, The Anchor Bar rules. Their's is the sauce to get. Any sauce with "Texas" in the name yields "Texas Wings". Barbardy, the name not withstanding, they may be tasty wings, but they ain't Buffalo. They have a store everywhere BUT Buffalo. Buffalo wings are prepared with A: Anchor Bar sauce, or B: Frank's Red Hot. Period. Anything else just isn't Buffalo, regardless what you call it.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Anchor Bar on line website store.

http://www.buffalowings.com/


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> Buffalo wings are prepared with A: Anchor Bar sauce, or B: Frank's Red Hot. Period. Anything else just isn't Buffalo, regardless what you call it.


Well there you go then Snipe, only two to choose from. Why didn't you just make it a poll?


----------



## Maj. Dick (Dec 21, 2005)

Barbrady said:


> Thats a classic:http://www.hulu.com/watch/10304/saturday-night-live-colon-blow
> 
> I have raved on here before about the place but Buffalo Wild Wings has all wing places beat, IMO. The chain is slowly making they're way up the northeast (one in Hadley, Ma - a couple stores in Ct). You can buy sauces online. I have tried them all and my favorite believe it or not is MILD. It is plenty spicy and tasty.
> 
> https://www.costore.com/BuffaloWildWings/productthumbnails.asp


You are seriously wrong. There is a place in Norton MA. right near Great Woods called Wendells Pub, the best wings in the world. Great taste not just hot, 7 levels of hotness. Dont even think of ordering the hottest.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Lol, oh..k. I'll have to try it. But, don't let B-dubs fool you they have wickedly hot sauces too. Try Blazin on for size. I have had enough "Buffalo" wings to know what they are supposed to taste like. Thanks.


----------



## Maj. Dick (Dec 21, 2005)

Barbrady said:


> Lol, oh-k. I'll have to try it. But, don't let B-dubs fool you they have wickedly hot sauces too.


I see their ads on TV and cant wait till they make it out this way. Maybe I'll open one! Seriously, give Wendell's a try. Follow Rt 140 past Great Woods and take a right at end. 30 West Main St. Norton, I think the phone # is 508-285-5555. They have a web site now http://wendellspub.net/


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Maj. Dick said:


> I see their ads on TV and cant wait till they make it out this way. Maybe I'll open one! Seriously, give Wendell's a try. Follow Rt 140 past Great Woods and take a right at end. 30 West Main St. Norton, I think the phone # is 508-285-5555. They have a web site now http://wendellspub.net/


I like them so much I have actually looked into owning a franchise. I will certainly try Wendell's when I am up that way.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Did you find out yet that Buffaloes don't give sauce?


NE a buffalo will certainly give you sauce. You just need to put some effort into getting the sauce out of the buffalo. First you should probably buy the buffalo dinner and see how things go from there!


----------

